# Redington Fly Reels??



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Had Abel's and Tibor reels over the years when I was traveling a lot and chasing bigger & harder fighting fish. Unfortunately I sold them as I got out of fly fishing for awhile and now that I am back at it, just seems like I spend most of my time chasing Mr. Redfish!! We all know they will not get 100yds into your backing and wanted to know your thoughts on Redington Fly Reels??


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I have read good things about the new Behemoth line of reels from Redington, but have no first hand knowledge of their performance. What I can speak to are the Allen Reels and I will say they are great reels for the money. Definitely worth a look if you are looking to make an upcoming purchase.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm purchasing a WetFly Nitrogen 1 7/8 reel tomorrow - fully anodized aluminum with cork drag system for $108! Plus I like the blue/alum color combo


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Had Abel's and Tibor reels over the years when I was traveling a lot and chasing bigger & harder fighting fish. Unfortunately I sold them as I got out of fly fishing for awhile and now that I am back at it, just seems like I spend most of my time chasing Mr. Redfish!! We all know they will not get 100yds into your backing and wanted to know your thoughts on Redington Fly Reels??


Yes the Behemoth is a good deal for the money and has a nice drag. The one that Redington had that they just discontinued recently that was a heck of a reel for the money was a Delta. It has a really great drag and nice machining. Redington says they will keep replacements in their warranty dept in case there's a problem. Hadn't seen or heard of many problems with that reel tho and you can still find them NIB on ebay for a discount. Redington made even a better reel called the Brakewater and it was a solid reel but they discontinued that one as well about 5 yrs ago, as well as a lighter CDL which was a good lil reel for the money as well. I still have a Brakewater on a tarpon rod. Other than that, the rest of their reels are just good lil starter reels for the money and I think they've gotten out of the mid range reel market so they wouldn't compete with their sister company, Sage.

Here's my however.... You seemed like the kinda guy that had quality stuff back in the day and I was thinking about what would appeal to you more. Back this summer I spent a full day handling every reel by nearly every mfg that showed up to iCast. Basically I was doing a reel review on that day looking for the best bang for the money, including quality, drag, machining, weight, etc... I was hoping to find a mid price point reel that would compete with any high end reel out there. Trust me when I say I know reels and what to look for. I even spent some time with Ted J's daughter over at the Tibor booth talking about the company's future. 

Anyway, I found that reel that I was looking for. The company is called *3-Tand* and the reel is an amazing quality reel. When I heard the price, my jaw about hit the floor. Again, I looked at all the reels in the show and when I picked up their reels for the 1st time, I was thinking it was priced up with the high end reels. If I named several reel mfg's that I thought this reel was the same quality, if not better, I'd get a lot of boo's and hisses here on this site. So I'll leave them nameless.

They've got the quality you are use to and the price that is hard to say "no" to.  Because of that, dealers are picking them up everywhere.

Check them out. They won the 2014 iCast's "Best in Show" saltwater fly reel for the TF-70 and why they didn't take it in 2015, idk.











http://www.3-tand.com/

Go find a dealer for them and check them out!

Ted Haas


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My first "decent" reel was the Redington Red.Fly2. I bought the reel years ago and I put it through it's paces. That reel caught many bones, reds, snook, peacock bass, juve poons. I still have it till this day in a case. I think I paid like $60 for it at BPS back then, and it was definitely much better than any reel I had prior to that. 

As for those WetFly reels mentioned above, I checked them out at IFTD. Those reels look like they're constructed really well. I was considering to pick one up myself in a 5wt, but I got the X Reel instead.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought a 5/6 Behemoth and have yet to put backing on it. The "Made in Korea" sticker on the bottom of the reel foot came right off.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I just bought a 5/6 Behemoth and have yet to put backing on it. The "Made in Korea" sticker on the bottom of the reel foot came right off.


Again, good reel for the money. Let us know how it does for you. I don't think that sticker would've hinder it's performance.


----------

